# Crazy Downsize?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

So up until now I had been riding a pair of DC park boots in size 11.5 US (my normal shoe size) and they rode fine. No heel lift no loose feel. Perfect. Absolutely loved them. Today I tried on my friends 32's. They felt great. Better than the DC Park boots did. I asked him what size they were. He said 9.5 US. They fit like dreams. I bought them off of him and sold the DC boots in a heartbeat. I love my new boots now. So soft and comfy. Does anyone think this downsize is kind of insane?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Sizes differ from company to company even if they state they are the same size. Some will run smaller, some will run larger. Most of the time the rule of thumb is to get boots a size smaller than your street shoes (if they actually fit on your feet correctly). You want your boot to be tight, but you must also remember that they pack out which is why people downsize as much as they can handle. If your buddy had been riding them for awhile they could of easily packed out 1/2 a size or so, and the fact that they are made my different companies (which do have size differences sometimes) could easily make that boot fit you perfectly. Not crazy at all IMO.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Sizes differ from company to company even if they state they are the same size. Some will run smaller, some will run larger. Most of the time the rule of thumb is to get boots a size smaller than your street shoes (if they actually fit on your feet correctly). You want your boot to be tight, but you must also remember that they pack out which is why people downsize as much as they can handle. If your buddy had been riding them for awhile they could of easily packed out 1/2 a size or so, and the fact that they are made my different companies (which do have size differences sometimes) could easily make that boot fit you perfectly. Not crazy at all IMO.


Thank you for the info. I am hoping that now that I can fit these boots (and feel I can comfortably go a half size or full size smaller) I will no longer be stuck riding wide boards and hopefully open up the market a bit more for me.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly your story is pretty much how I found out that my boots were too big. 

Last season was my first season back in over 4 years and I went on a gear buying spree with no information other than I wanted what looked cool. I ended up buying a pair of size 11 Ride Strapper Keepers (only size they had, the only pair I tried on, and were on sale) and they were sooooo comfortable. The thing was that they felt really bulky on my feet but I just chalked it up to them being boarding boots and me being out of the game for awhile. After my first couple of days riding I was really getting upset with where my skill level had gone as I felt like I could barely control my board in any form (but I was fucking comfortable). A few more trips later and there was just something wrong and I finally realized that it was not me. 

After some research I figured my boots were too big and went off to the local shop. I tried on every boot that I could fit my feet into and lemme tell you how dumb I felt. Almost every boot I tried on fit better and most of them were just as comfortable as the Rides. I ended up downsizing from an 11 to a 10, from Ride to Salomon, and it was easily the best gear decision I have made to this day. The first time on the snow with my new boots felt like a miracle. My board finally was doing what I was telling it to do with my feet and I felt in complete control. 

Once you have boots that actually fit, and are comfortable you are in for a super treat.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

How long is your foot? The US sizes mean jack shit. There is no standard for how long a size 11 shoe is. I own shoes from 9 1/2 to 11 and they all fit the same.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah. Real glad to be getting in to the lower end of the boot spectrum. Hoping to not have to ride my boards as wide from now on. However looks like its definitely time for some new bindings. My L/XL bindings are not exactly snug around my boots hahahah.


----------

